# Wild horses and deer



## Big_mike_225 (Jul 7, 2017)

I got settled into my camp on blm today preparing for this weekends bow hunt opener. While glassing I have come across tons of wild horses, and did not see a deer. I've been told this is generally the area I need to be in, so my question is: will wild horses effect deer movement? Or are they pretty comfortable around them? Thanks in advance, I appreciate it


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I noticed when I was hunting down in the Wah Wah Mountains east of Indian Peaks that there were no deer where the horses were. I did find deer moving through the areas but that was about it.


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

KSL did a story on wild horses on mostly BLM the other night. They are really straining the resources. Is it time to manage them like other big game animals i.e. hunting? I would assume the deer get comfortable around them after time just like cattle.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

CGR said:


> KSL did a story on wild horses on mostly BLM the other night. They are really straining the resources. Is it time to manage them like other big game animals i.e. hunting? I would assume the deer get comfortable around them after time just like cattle.


Not sure about horse season but I'm all in on a cattle hunt. I'm guessing it would have to be limited entry and you'd need a whole gang of lackies to help you pack out. Or...horses!

Now that I think about it, a horse hunt using pack horses could get complicated quick. Aside from someone shooting your horse, you then have an ethical delimma when you're successful. Would you really make your horse carry his cousin back to your truck in pieces?.


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm sure horses have done a lot worse than carry their dead relatives. And just get your pack horse a orange blanket thingy.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Sad that you even need to worry about the "Orange blanket thingy"!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

Also sad that you need to worry about orange vests and hats. It's all just part of the deal.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

APD said:


> Not sure about horse season but I'm all in on a cattle hunt. I'm guessing it would have to be limited entry and you'd need a whole gang of lackies to help you pack out. Or...horses!
> 
> Now that I think about it, a horse hunt using pack horses could get complicated quick. Aside from someone shooting your horse, you then have an ethical delimma when you're successful. Would you really make your horse carry his cousin back to your truck in pieces?.


LMAO!!!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Feral horses are weeds. They will chase deer and elk out of an area. Used to work with a forest ranger on projects - he would shoot 'em all if he could.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> Feral horses are weeds. They will chase deer and elk out of an area. Used to work with a forest ranger on projects - he would shoot 'em all if he could.


+1

-DallanC


----------

